# Corned Beef question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

is there a way to make corned beef like it comes out of the can? I was thinking somehow adding gelatin? 

Grind it up and press into containers?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I just canned my home made corned caribou and moose exactly as I do any meat or fish. The trick I found to help is to warm it up by boiling. The boiling reduces the salt content.

If you want the red color here is a source for Freeze-Em Pickle. http://www.friscospices.com/p-212-freeze-em-pickle.aspx


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I just canned my home made corned caribou and moose exactly as I do any meat or fish. The trick I found to help is to warm it up by boiling. The boiling reduces the salt content.
> 
> If you want the red color here is a source for Freeze-Em Pickle. http://www.friscospices.com/p-212-freeze-em-pickle.aspx


Caribou how are you typing if you canned yourself? :rofl: hahahahaha Just joking, sitting at home in some heavy duty pain...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

smaj100 said:


> Caribou how are you typing if you canned yourself? :rofl: hahahahaha Just joking, sitting at home in some heavy duty pain...


I hope your pain is nothing serious, and you get to feeling better soon.


----------

